# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Software de riego. (descarga libre)

## elregante

Para los amigos del foro que están interesados en instalar sistemas de riego por goteo en huertos familiares, escolares etc, utilizando depósitos de poca altura, en mi pagina http://galeon.com/elregante2/Rilo.html esta disponible completamente gratis para descargar el programa RILO para el diseño de dicho sistema, contempla los aspectos siguientes:   Selección del gotero
 Diseño agronómico
 Selección del sistema de alimentación
 Selección de las tuberías a utilizar
 Selección de los accesorios (válvulas, filtros)
 Diseño Hidráulico
 Resultados
 Listado de los materiales
Además se pueden descargar el Manual y otras informaciones relacionadas con el tema.  Saldados
El Regante   Temas similares: Descarga RILO gratis: Programa para diseño de sist. de riego por goteo Sistema Agropecuario COSTO CERO, software Libre. Artículo: Presentan Software Para Monitorear Conflictos Hídricos Artículo: Empresas de Brasil interesadas en implementar sistemas de software para agronegocios en Perú Software para evaluacion de proyectos

----------

Josuadaniel

----------

